# Heimserver: Konfigurationsprobleme



## Radhad (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte hier ja schonmal erwähnt, dass ich nen Debian Heimserver einrichten möchte. Mittlerweile hab ich auch mal die Zeit gefunden, die Installation durchzugehen. Dabei herausgekommen ist ein Debian System ohne grafische Oberfläche, mit Webserver, Datenbankserver (aber wohl nicht MySQL?) und Samba als Fileserver. Da mir noch die 500 GB Festplatte für den Heimserver fehlt, wollte ich erstmal /var/www für jeden zugänglich machen. Ich hab im IRC schon einige Leute gefragt, aber keiner kann mir richtig weiterhelfen. Daher hoffe ich, der eine oder andere hier kann mir mal ne Config zeigen, bei der alle Windows Rechner im Netzwerk auf /var/www zugreifen können. Ich hab auf dem Debian einen User "smbguest" angelegt mit der Gruppe "smbguest" (war adduser). Des weiteren ist dieser User dem Samba-Server bekannt und hat auch ein Passwort mittels smbpasswd bekommen. Ich komme nur nicht weiter bei der smb.conf. Das ist eigentlich derzeit das einzige Problem, da ich zuerst den Samba einrichten möchte 



Gruß Radhad

Nachtrag:
Kann man die Auflösung bei den Konsolen auch irgendwie höher stellen? Ich finde die Schrift doch etwas sehr Groß.


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo!


Radhad hat gesagt.:


> Nachtrag:
> Kann man die Auflösung bei den Konsolen auch irgendwie höherstellen? Ich finde die Schrift doch etwas sehr Groß.


Schaue Dirmal den Befehl "setfont" an.
Welche Schriften Dir zur Verfügung stehen, findest Du raus in dem Du ins Verzeichnis "consolefonts" schaust.
Mehr kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, da ich die Auswahl immer meinem SSH-Client überlasse. 

Samba habe ich noch nie installiert (die HDD ist grad mal 850MB gross  ), darum kann ich hierzu auch nichts sagen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Radhad (6. Januar 2008)

Hmm... den Befehl habe ich nicht, liegt das vielleicht an Debian Etch? Oder muss ich was nachinstallieren?


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Januar 2008)

Schau mal hier:
http://lists.debian.org/debian-user-german/2004/01/msg02390.html


----------



## Radhad (7. Januar 2008)

Ah, im bash_profile kann man so etwas ändern, werd ich mal ausprobieren, wenn ich zu hause bin.

Nachtrag: ich hab auch noch nen Eintrag im GRUB gefunden. Siehe http://www.oreilly.com/pub/h/3124 unter "Set Up Your Bootloader". Das dürfte es wohl eher entsprechen


----------



## Radhad (8. Januar 2008)

Die Umstellung beim Bootloader hat fast garnichts gebracht  Naja, werd ich wohl erstmal mit leben müssen.

Zum Samba: mittlerweile habe ich es hinbekommen, dass man ohne Anmeldung auf den www-Ordner zugreifen kann. Jetzt hab ich aber Probleme mit dem Apache2. Ich habe einen VirtualHost Eintrag erstellt. Der Server lässt sich über die Domain per ping erreichen und im Browser kann ich ihn auch aufrufen, ABER: ich bekomme einen HTTP 400 "Bad request" Fehler - muss ich evtl. die Standard-Seite vorher abschalten bevor das geht?

Außerdem wüsste ich noch gern, welches Package denn der MySQL Server Version 5 ist, da es dazu irgendwie eine ganze Menge an Packages gibt verlier ich da bissl die übersicht.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 



Gruß Radhad


----------



## port29 (8. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube, da hilft ein blick in die Log Files des Webservers. Ich weiß nicht ganz genau, wo debian die hinschreibt, sollten aber in /var/log/ oder /var/log/apache sein. Dort verrät dir der Webserver, wo ihm genau der Schuh drückt.


----------



## Radhad (8. Januar 2008)

Das fiel mir heute morgen auch wieder ein, dass der apache ja schön brav mitloggt. Muss ich heute Abend (wenn ich Zeit hab) mal untersuchen bzw. schön mitsniffen mit tail -f /var/log/apache/error.log


----------



## chris_nerd (9. Januar 2008)

Zum MySQL:
Also für den MySQL Server kannst du das Packet mysql-server installiren, da du Debian hast, werden dir die Abhängigkeiten von alleine erstellt.

Zum Apache:
Du musst den /var/www die Verzeichnise und Files für alle Leserechte geben. Wie du das machst? 'chmod -R 744 /var/www' und noch die umask anpassen, doch das weiss ich im moment nicht.

Zum Samba:
Samba ist relativ einfach, du musst die User erfassen und im smb.conf (so weit ich mich erinneren kann) anpassen (einfach ein neuen Abschnitt mit dem Verzeichnis erstellen) und Samba neustarten, doch das geht ja bereits bei dir.

gruss
chris


----------

